# Blood and Guts II: Blood Blizzard playtest



## Vigilance (Aug 18, 2005)

Episode I: Wednesday, October 2010 0300 Hours

"Fire in the Sky"

In the pre-dawn hours you sit in the back of your "battle taxi", the M-2 Bradley your group has been using in its mission to maintain the electronic frontier that helps guard the Iranian border. 

The Iraqi fall is cool and dry, and especially with your missions occuring in the pre-dawn hours the last few weeks have been pleasant and for the most part boring. 

The entire world seems to be holding its breath.

Then suddenly the quiet of the desert, which had been broken only by the monotonous rumble of your vehicle's engine is ripped apart by the sounds of jets overhead. Exact numbers are impossible to make out, but what you see without a doubt are several dozen fighters hurtling toward the Iranian border.

Just before the jets cross into Iranian airspace, approximately half peel off, remaining in Iraqi airspace. The rest continue on, and fire fills the sky as Iranian jets rise into the air, meeting the interlopers in fierce combat. 

Like shooting stars planes on both sides fall one after another and the occasional telltale 'chute of an ejecting pilot is also visible in the brightening sky.

Finally, several large explosions are felt more than heard beyond the range of your eyes. Your experience and training identify this sound for you: bombs, no doubt dropped from the fighters. 

Another round of dogfighting, and the surviving planes from the attacking force streak back overhead. Jets pursue just to the border and then pull back.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

*Padraic H. Pearse*

Padraic was just completeing refueling a generator.  To ward off a chill when he awoke, he put on his long sleeved ACU top.  Even though the night was cool, the effort of moving around the Jerry fuel cans was taxing him.  Using a sleeve to wipe the sweat from his forehead, he glanced around up at the night sky.  "Beautiful, just beautiful!" he said aloud.  Seeing that all seemed alright, he slide through the open hatch into the drivers seat.  He envied the tankers with there laz-z boy recliners and after a final check of the gauges turned off the engine.  Than climbing back out he went to his sleeping area to catch a fee ZZZZs before sun up.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 18, 2005)

Mark stirs at the roar of the engines overhead. _Fast movers_, he thinks absently, looking up into the night sky. Patrols interdicting the frontier were expected – but attack aircraft continuing across the border was something new.

“Anyone got a pair of binoculars?” he asks, not really paying attention to the answer, as air-to-air missiles arc across the starry sky and flares drop from jinking, twisting fighters. A missile finds its target with an orange flash, then another.

_There were pilots in those planes._ Mark searches for ‘chutes descending to the ground. Spot check (take 10): 21 – are any of the ejecting pilots coming down near our position?

The bass _WHUMP_ of the distant explosions passes over and through the gathered men. “Somebody just bombed Iran,” the medic says quietly. He looks over to Kurtz. “Are we in radio contact with anyone? Did we get any orders?”


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 18, 2005)

Scott watches the fireworks flash across the sky, reaching over and nudging Mark with the butt of his M4. "You can use my scope, if you want, kid."

Leaning against the Bradley, Bear leans down and tightens the laces on his boots, kicking the hull so get some of the sand out of the treads. 

"Sgt. Jackson? Should we saddle up and prep to extract them pilots? Friendly or not. I'm sure Intel would love to have a chat with an Iranian fly-boy."


----------



## Masada (Aug 18, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Jackson watches the sky show and the mentally marks the rough bearing of the downed pilots.

"Do we have any radio chatter?  I can't believe home base isn't dumping in it's drawers right now.  Did any one ID the planes in our space?  No one told me about a major initiative today."

The lanky red-head stares off in to space for a minute.

"Here's the deal.  Some  has gone down and we're pretty damn close to it.  Chances are the Iranians are going flood the border with defenses if they haven't already.  Unless contacted otherwise we stay on mission and keep servicing our picket line.  If we see activity we report it."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 18, 2005)

"Yessir."  Bear walks toward the back of the Bradley, reaching out to Mark to collect his rifle. "Eyes sharp, everyone. You heard the Sarge, might be some heavy activity on the border when the Iranians come to collect the scraps."

Climbing onto the top of the APC, he raises his rifle to his eye, using the low-powered scope to scan the horizon.

ooc: Spot +7


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 19, 2005)

“Unless contacted otherwise we stay on mission and keep servicing our picket line.  If we see activity we report it.”

Meadows nods. “Yes, sergeant.” The combat medic looks to his gear – the M4 and the patrol pack with his medical kit. The killer and the healer. The dichotomy never seemed so strong as it did in this moment.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 19, 2005)

To answer the questions so far: 

Pilots near your position: Yes, at least one of the chutes went down less than an hour from your current position in Iranian territory.

Radio chatter: Oh yeah. The following information can be gleaned from radio traffic: 

The fighters crossing the border are Israeli jets. This was known prior to their entry into Iraqi airspace because they also crossed through Saudi Arabian airspace.

The fighters were intercepted immediately by American jets and clearance to fire was repeatedly requested, but denied. 

The fighters conducted in-flight refueling over Iraqi airspace, then continued onto their target.


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 19, 2005)

"Damn odd. Israeli?"

Odie reaches for a map of the region. Noting their location and vector of the jets, he tries to determine just where the pilots may have landed, and what lies in the direction the bombs dropped.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 20, 2005)

What lies in that direction is well known, and marked on all your maps of the area: Iran's nuclear power plant.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 20, 2005)

"Hah! Not the first time they did it. When was the last time, '81? '82?"

Bear jumps down off the Bradley, preparing to mount up and get going. "We ready to move, Sergeat? Should we check in for orders first, or wait for the LT to take the initiative?"


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 20, 2005)

Israel. Iran.

_And we’re square in the middle_.

Mark looks about, studying the wind, the sky, then looks over the map displayed in the Bradley. “Sergeant? If the Israeli’s took out Iran’s reactor, there could be fallout. The radioactive kind,” he amends. “I think I’ve got a dosimeter in my jump bag, but we might want to limit exposure in the meantime by staying in the vehicle, until we hear a damage assessment or get The Word from CENTCOM.”

Survival (take 10): 20 – trying to read the weather, specifically the wind.


----------



## Masada (Aug 21, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

"Well if that don't beat all... Israel, Iran and nuclear fall-out.  Stay in the tank... and Bear hasn't had a bath in a week... Damn Israelies.

Okay... I'm pretty sure that closest pilot is on the way to one of our pickets... In fact, he may have fallen one.  Better go check it out."

Jackson looks at the tank and back at Bear.  "Think you can rig that thing to read the radiation or whatever on the outside while we stay inside?"


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> Jackson looks at the tank and back at Bear.  "Think you can rig that thing to read the radiation or whatever on the outside while we stay inside?"




"You're askin' the wrong guy, Sarge. Odie could probably do it. Hey, Odie, can you do it?"

Bear looks over to the technician, waving him over to the ramp.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 21, 2005)

Radio contact from on-high:

"Uh... yeah, this is echo base. You're where? Huh, the listening posts? Hold on. Look just fulfill your mission and head back. It could get ugly. It's kind of crazy over here. Who am I? This is 2nd Lieutenant Foster. Look the Colonel needs this line."

Click


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 21, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "You're askin' the wrong guy, Sarge. Odie could probably do it. Hey, Odie, can you do it?"
> 
> Bear looks over to the technician, waving him over to the ramp.




"Sure ding, boss." Odie locates the rad monitor and begins setting it up. He'll try to rig it to display either visually or at least audibly inside the tank. (Not knowing what the tank has for video screens. Being a submariner, never been inside a tank.)

[Craft (Electronic) +4]
[Knowledge (Technology) +8]


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2005)

ooc: Some Bradley pictures, including a couple of the passenger area, in case people aren't aware of how it looks. Chuck, if you want these removed, let me know.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 21, 2005)

Meadows glances across the border as they re-enter the AFV. _One of the ‘chutes came down right there_.

“Hey sarge, we should report the location of that pilot just across the border,” the medic interjects. “Intel or SAR may want that information.”

OoC: Nice pics, *Bobitron*!


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 21, 2005)

*Cpl. Augustus Kurtz*

OOC: Just got back. Will try to catch up on all posts in this one.

OOC2: Just for quick reference, what service branches are we in? Augustus is Marine, but I don't recall anyone directly stating a branch.

IC

Cpl. Kurtz watches the dog fight with a grimace. Oh goody, things just got interesting. As he watches the chutes of the ejecting pilots, Sarge, we should definitely tell HQ their position if we're not going to go get them ourselves.

When Mark asks him about orders, I'm not aware of any orders, no.

Once Sgt. Jackson speaks, You got it Sarge. With that, Augustus makes sure both his side arm and long arm are loaded, but on safe.

Once the radio chatter is deciphered, Israel?!? That definitely throws a wrinkle in things. Jews and Muslims aren't usually friends on the best of occasions, and this is definitely not the best of occasions.

Fallout, right. Hold on, I have some of that stuff with me.

OOC3: Just what kind of NBC gear would Augustus have from going through NBC school?


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 22, 2005)

No significant radiation that you guys can detect. Its possible that the material was buried or that, since the plant was not yet operational that there wouldnt be a wide spread of radioactive material.


----------



## Masada (Aug 22, 2005)

To Augustus: "Roger that, Ceasar.  Try to radio in those positions."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

Padraic, calls out, "June of 81 is when the raid was into Iraq.  The conspiracy kooks had a field day when that shuttle blew up 10 years ago because one of the astronauts was a pilot on that raid.  It was a brilliant piece of expert planning and execution.  They planned it so it would occur just before the plutonium was on site but after it was shipped from France...What?   Oh I did a High School book report on it, that is why I know about that raid."

"Yes the NBC sensors are working, I checked them out before we left.  However, unless we are button downed, I doubt reading the sensor would do much good.  I will see if I can get a weather report to see which way the wind is blowing.  If you are that worried why not put on your NBC suit?"


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: LOL! I hadn't thought of a nickname for him; but that works.



			
				Masada said:
			
		

> To Augustus: "Roger that, Ceasar.  Try to radio in those positions."




Sure thing Sarge. With that, Augustus picks up the radio to call in the approximate positions of the downed pilots.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok, so you are calling in to base about the downed pilot's position.

As the sun comes up you notice that you are not the only ones who noticed where the chute went down. There seems to be a large mob approaching the pilot's position from a nearby Iranian settlement.

If you plan on attempting a rescue, now is the time.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 22, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Ok, so you are calling in to base about the downed pilot's position.



That's my plan, yes.


			
				Vigilance said:
			
		

> As the sun comes up you notice that you are not the only ones who noticed where the chute went down. There seems to be a large mob approaching the pilot's position from a nearby Iranian settlement.



Um, Sarge? I know we have orders to continue the mission and not do anything about the pilots, but we have folks coming from the Iranian side towards the pilots.


----------



## Masada (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Jackson swings his binoculars over to the horizon scoping out the natives.

"Jesus H. Christ! This is going to to be f***ing ugly.  Officially, Israel is an US ally.  If those pilots are Israelli, they'll need some help.  If not, they'll be killed long before Intel sees them.  Lets go save some pilots boys!  Get this bucket moving, load up and prep weapons.

Anyone else got any good ideas? Shout 'em out while we get loaded and moving.  We can call base on the fly as easily as sitting here with our thumb up our butts."

JJ wipes the sweat off his forehead.  "Only 6:00 AM and already farging hot.  I hate getting shot at when I'm hot."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

Padraic is in the drivers seat, the engine on, his headphones on (to discuss l/r directions with the vehicle commander).  While he is waiting, he mentions, "pick up the back ramp, and just leave the back door open, that will let us leave quicker."


Upon recieving the order to go, Padraic will accelerate the track to top speed to get to the pilot.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 22, 2005)

Meadows nods, gives his M4 the once over, checks his grenade pouches. Reaching into his patrol pack he pulls out his medical kit, snaps it onto the D-rings of his vest. Doc’s encumbrance is now light, and his move is 25’.

“Sarge, any reason to believe that pilot isn’t Iranian, too? Those folks could be going to rescue one of their own.” Doc grabs a water bottle and unscrews the cap as he talks. “I have no problem going to help either way, but we should be prepared to explain why we’re crossing the border.” He takes a long pull from the bottle.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Bear gives Jackson a broad smile as he enters the back of the Bradley. He follows Meadows' lead in trimming down his load and carefully inspects his M4 as best he can in the jostling APC.

"If this mob is just civilians from the town, I feel pretty good about intimidating them into standing down while we snatch the pilot. Sure, they'll have some old AK's and a few RPG's, but punch some 25 mike-mike into the first puke that fires at us and I'm sure they'll calm down pretty quick."


----------



## Masada (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

OOC: Ah... didn't notice the "iranian settlement" part... I thought it was an iraqi settlement.

"I'm not sure what the average Iranian will make of what happened.  If it's not an Israeli pilot we'll have to play it by ear.  And the border is a little slippery... Our GPS unit must be malfunctioning again." JJ grins.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure what the average Iranian will make of what happened.  If it's not an Israeli pilot we'll have to play it by ear.




"Play it by ear? You mean turn around and head back into Iraq, right?" Bear looks at Jackson quizzically. "I mean, we're not gonna grab an Iranian pilot from Iranian soil and transport him back across the border, are we?"


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 22, 2005)

As you approach the position of the pilot it becomes very clear to you that the pilot is Israeli and that the group of Iranians is a lynch mob.

As you approach the group bullets begin to ping off the Bradley's armor.

A rough headcount through the Bradley's periscope puts the size of the crowd in the hundreds.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 22, 2005)

Augustus grabs his M16. Sarge, what do we do? We've been attacked and our GPS is _malfunctioning_


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Bear loads his M03, a grim expression on his face. "Whadda ya think, Sarge? Fire off some cannon rounds?"


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 22, 2005)

Suppression fire to try and drive the Iranians off would probably be a good idea. That way, we'd have a better chance of scooping up the Israeli pilot.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 22, 2005)

Meadows hears the bullets ricochet off the hull of the Bradley. _I guess it’s too late to tell them I’m from Doctors Without Borders_.

“Sarge, if we lay a smoke screen, we might be able to get the pilot on board and get out of there without killing civilians,” suggests Meadows. “Put this thing between the him and the mob, snatch the pilot and go.”


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: What are the exact light conditions, after sunset or before?  What beacons does the pilot have to mark his spot and which of those can be picked up by us?  Ideally, there is hundreds of yards of seperation between the two and he has an IR beacon on.  Using my NVGs I can drive up to him in pitch darkness or smoke. 

OOC: the smoke rounds in the front of the vehicle are not a good choice.  Also I would imagine I can move this thing over 40mph so a) everyone in the back is getting jolted and B) if you hand fire a smoke gernade I will over take the impact area quickly due to my speed.


OOC:  What is the range to the pilot?


----------



## Masada (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Jackson winces at the sound of bullets off the hull.

"Stupid hicks.  Okay, smalls arms fire is no worry to us, but keep your eyes open for anyone with an RPG.  If we can get between the pilot and the mob, do it.  If it helps, lay down some suppression fire with the machine gun, but for God's sake don't hit anybody.

Does this damn thing have a PA system?  Get on the loud speakers and tell the crowd to disperse immediately.  

Save the smoke unless we need it.  I got a bad feeling we may need it for more important things later.

Paddy, make this baby fly and get that pilot.  Who's on the radio?  Tell 'em we've made positive ID on an Israelli pilot and make sure we're on an encrypted channel.  If we're not on a secure channel then don't say a damn thing."

OOC: thoughts in green

WTF is going on?  Don't these folks know how to keep from blowing each other up? We oughta pack up and let 'em do it.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 22, 2005)

RE: Smoke you guys have a couple of options.

The Bradley has a grenade launcher with 4 smoke grenades.

Also, the machine is designed to vent fuel into the exhaust, which lays out smoke behind the vehicle.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: What are the exact light conditions, after sunset or before?  What beacons does the pilot have to mark his spot and which of those can be picked up by us?  Ideally, there is hundreds of yards of seperation between the two and he has an IR beacon on.  Using my NVGs I can drive up to him in pitch darkness or smoke.




You have a good bead on his position, you should be able to come right up on him with no problem. Its about 6 am.  



> OOC: the smoke rounds in the front of the vehicle are not a good choice.  Also I would imagine I can move this thing over 40mph so a) everyone in the back is getting jolted and B) if you hand fire a smoke gernade I will over take the impact area quickly due to my speed.




Smoke addressed above, at least the options you have for generating a smoke screen.



> OOC:  What is the range to the pilot?




You're about 30 minutes away. The mob is closer, but you're moving faster. Its iffy who's going to reach the pilot first.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 22, 2005)

“Save the smoke unless we need it.  I got a bad feeling we may need it for more important things later,” orders JJ.

Meadows nods. _Sure looks that way_, he thinks grimly. “If we get there first, I’ll need someone to help me get him inside fast,” the medic replies. “Load and go.”


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll help ya get'im in Doc


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> I'll help ya get'im in Doc





"Me too." Bear nods to the pair, then looks over to the Sergeant and driver. "Watch our backs out there, guys. As much as I appreciate you not wanting to shoot a bunch of Iranian civs, I don't want to end up on the internet strung up from a bridge."


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Odie is going to use the computer to tap any satellite map of the area and determine any ambush spots or best direction to approach, other than the obvious straight in.

Computer Use +8
Knowledge Tactics +3


----------



## Masada (Aug 23, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

OOC: Not sure how the gunnery seat works in this thing.  Specifically, I'm not sure how to man either the 25mm or the machine gun.  But assuming one or the other can be manned internally, Jackson will man the one that can be used without exposure.

Jackson climbs up to man the machine gun.  "Strap in, I think it's going to get bumpy." As the bradley lurches over the uneven ground.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: think of this thing as a light tank.  It has a small turret containing the big gun (25mm) and a 7.62 mm coaxially mounted with it.  You could fire it from inside, but you would have a better view of the whole terrain and people involved.   Also, one may think you are yellow if you hide in the turret.  I assume you have a flak jacket.

OOC: I see it is 0600, but is it before or after sunset?

To get a decent view Padraic, raised the seat so his head is exposed.  A helmet covers his head and yellow polarized padded googles cover his eyes.  Padraic glances over his right shoulder and see one of the smoke tubes.

[intercom] "Sargent, before you fire the front smoke, remember we have those rubber covers.  When we stop I can get out and undo them if you need to.[/intercom]


----------



## Masada (Aug 23, 2005)

> OOC: think of this thing as a light tank. It has a small turret containing the big gun (25mm) and a 7.62 mm coaxially mounted with it. You could fire it from inside, but you would have a better view of the whole terrain and people involved. Also, one may think you are yellow if you hide in the turret. I assume you have a flak jacket.




OOC: I would only need to fire the gun to scare the civilians.  If accuracy was required, I'd pop the top and lay waste.  I do have some armor, but armor in this system doesn't count for much. I focused my skills on shooting folks from a distance where personal armor wouldn't be a factor.  But then that was before I knew we were going to be in a tank charging mobs.

[intercom]"If we need the grenade launchers I'll climb out and pop the covers and you drive.  But at this point I'm going to recommend we use the engine to lay a cloud if we need it.  I think we're too far away to make a difference right now.[/intercom]


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 23, 2005)

You arrive at the pilot just ahead of the mob. As the rear door opens the sound of rage-filled screams fill the cabin, drowning out everything else and making it almost impossible to speak even at a yell. 

The pilot is badly injured, apparently he caught some shrapnel from somewhere and is barely conscious.









*OOC:*


Who's going outside and what's your Def?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 23, 2005)

As they pull up to the crash site, Bear looks around to each of his companions with a serious expression. The sound from the crowd leaks in through the open door in the back of the Bradley as they approach, raising his suspicions that it is time for violence.

"Ready, guys?"

He rushes out the back towards the pilot once the others are prepared to follow, aiming his rifle at the crowd. 

ooc: Hold my action until I see an obvious threat, concentrating on RPG's if there are multiple targets firing on us. Make certain I don't fire on any one who is unarmed if it can be helped.

Attack roll if needed: M4 Carbine assault rifle +4, Dmg. 2d8, Crit. 20, Rng. 60-ft.

Defense: 20. Feeling pretty good about taking those Armor profs right now.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 23, 2005)

His M4 slung behind him to keep his hands free, Meadows hears the bullets pinging off the armor of the Bradley. The medic takes a deep breath. “Bear, cover us. Caesar, you and I grab the pilot. Load and go.”

The noise of the onrushing mob breaks over Meadows like a wave as the three break from the back of the AFV. The medic moves to the pilot’s head and shoulders, cradling them in his arms to keep the spine as straight as possible. “Get his feet!” he yells, and pulls the wounded man toward the waiting hatch. Doc: Defense 17 – were we not able to position the Bradley to provide cover for the recovery team? And what about our covering fire?


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 23, 2005)

The Bradley is providing varying degrees of Cover against the mob depending on where they're located.

The cover fire is granting a bonus also. Any hit on you guys is likely to be a fluke hit anyway.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 24, 2005)

Augustus jumps out, rifle ready to lay more suppressive fire down if needed, and heads towards the pilot and will aid/drag him into the Bradley.

OOC: Def 18


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 24, 2005)

Odie will bale out with rifle at the ready, either to lay down cover fire or grab his legs.

Attack: M4 Carbine assault rifle +4, Dmg. 2d8, Crit. 20, Rng. 60-ft.
Defense: 18


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 24, 2005)

Bullets whiz past your ears as the groaning, half-conscious pilot is drug back into the relative safety of the Bradley. 

Miraculously no one is hit and the door whirrs closed.

Soon the roar of the crowd, so angry with the door open is a muted hum. Angry rounds ping impotently off the Bradley's armor like raindrops on a tin roof.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 24, 2005)

Doc, do you need help bandaging him?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

[intercom]"Get us movin', Padraic! Everyone's onboard."[/intercom] 

Leaning back on the small bench, Bear lets out a sigh of relief. "Think this is a good time to pop that smoke, Sarge?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Upon hitting the brakes, Padraic says, [intercom] "open the back hatch." He shifts the track into neutral, unplugs his comm from the jack and leaps up to take the rubber covers off the smoke tubes.  Lying prone so that the guns above his head do not hit it, he peels off the covers.  Shoving them inside his shirt so that he can hold them all. He went 1st to the right side, than slides back to do the other four.  Sliding back int the seat, he plugs in the comm unit and grabbing an empty ammo box starts to dump the 8 covers into it.

[intercom]"Smoke pods are clear.......Roger on the acceleration!."[/intercom]  

Holding the one track still he guns the engines and making a tight turn, he accelerates away from the crowd.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 24, 2005)

“Doc, do you need help bandaging him?”

“Got it, thanks,” Meadows replies, his voice steady. “Check each other over, make sure no one got hit and doesn’t know it.”

His attention focused on the injured pilot, the medic unsnaps his jump bag from the D-rings and pulls his scissors from a vest pocket. “I’m Specialist Meadows, sir – I’m a U.S. Army medic. What’s your name, sir?” Meadows checks the injured pilot’s pulse and respiration as he speaks, moves to his secondary assessment to identify the man’s wounds. Treat Injury (take 10) 25 – stabilize first if necessary, then restore hit points.


----------



## Masada (Aug 24, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

With the pilot "safe" inside, Jackson eases off the trigger and wave to the angry faces in the targeting system. He stays in the gunnery seat and yells down.

"I know he's half unconscious, but take way his side arms and pointy objects.  While we are allies his country did just pull a damn fool raid, that our brass may or may not be aware of and I'm sure they'll want to ask him some questions.

Paddy, get us back on our side of the boarder.  Do we have a bead on another pilot?"

OOC: Do we know where another pilot is? Do we have a reasonable chance to reach him? Do we have room for him if we do?  Is this pilot on the verge of death or just hurt?  Will jostling cause immediate death?


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 24, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "I know he's half unconscious, but take way his side arms and pointy objects.



On it. With that Caesar begins to disarm the pilot. Sir, I am Cpl. Kurtz, USMC. While Spec. Meadows works on you, I'm taking your equipment off so he has a better chance to look at you. Your gear will be ready for your when you're ready. All gear is removed and placed in a container.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

[intercom]Roger Sargent....heading for the border....should I slow the speed down to ride smoother?


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 24, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> Paddy, get us back on our side of the boarder.  Do we have a bead on another pilot?"[/color]
> 
> OOC: Do we know where another pilot is? Do we have a reasonable chance to reach him? Do we have room for him if we do?  Is this pilot on the verge of death or just hurt?  Will jostling cause immediate death?




This pilot is badly hurt. While a bumpy ride won't do him any good, neither will any delay in real hospital care. Its hard to say which he needs more.

On another pilot, you do have a bead on another pilot but it would require you to spend another 2 hours each way (to him and back to your location). 

All depends on if you think you're in the Urban Assault Vehicle and that Iran is "like Wisconsin".


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 25, 2005)

Do we want to go further into Iranian territory to grab the pilot? Yes, they're probably an ally, but are we equipped to fight our way in an out?


----------



## Masada (Aug 25, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

"Grabbing this guy is crazy enough, going another 100 miles in to Iran without orders is another...  I say we get outta Dodge.  Unless someone has some compelling arguments otherwise.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 25, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "Grabbing this guy is crazy enough, going another 100 miles in to Iran without orders is another...  I say we get outta Dodge.  Unless someone has some compelling arguments otherwise.



Hey, you're the ranking person here. Looks at the injured pilot, Alright, the ranking American. Caesar grins. You want to leave and head back, that's fine with me.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 25, 2005)

Meadows looks up from his patient, sharp cap clenched between his teeth. “I think we need to get this man to a hospital, sarge, and let SAR do its job,” he says out of the corner of his mouth.

C-spine protection, fluid bolus by IV, dressings, splints – Meadows calmly and methodically tends to the wounded pilot as the Bradley trundles across the desert.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 25, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "Grabbing this guy is crazy enough, going another 100 miles in to Iran without orders is another...  I say we get outta Dodge.  Unless someone has some compelling arguments otherwise.




"No arguments here, sir. I think this counts as our good deed for the week, unless command has something else for us. Hell, this might come around and bite us in the butt as it is."


----------



## Masada (Aug 25, 2005)

OOC: Rank aside this is still a group.  Even great commanders listen to their team.  You all have skills that Jackson does not.  It would be foolish to just spout orders without feedback.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

Padaric has the track heading back to Iraq, the further away they get from the crowd, the slower (smoother) he drives.  [intercom]"Did anyone get a hold of HQ to let SAR know about the other pilot?  Any word on our humanitarian mission?  

Watching the GPS Pardaic notices when they are in Iraq terrritory.  [intercom]"We are in Iraq, I assume this is the spot we resuced the pilot?  Do you need a GPS coordinate to put in the report?" 


OOC: I am offline till Monday.  I will just be a good driver and go whereever you need to go.  Please use me as you all seem fit.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 25, 2005)

Wednesday, October 2010, 1500 hours

The mob fades into the distance and you make it back to Iraqi soil without further incident.

The pilot is stable thanks to the skill of Doc Meadows. 

Soon the team is back at base camp, hospital personnel have relieved you of the pilot.

Captain Sinclair "fits" Fitzgerald meets you upon entry to the base, "That's a hell of a thing. Good work men. As you get a chance to relax you'll see the fate you saved that pilot from. They're lynching them on live TV. Aljazeera picked it up first, but its running back in the states now too. The "Arab Street" wants blood. Again. Can't say I blame 'em this time. Listen, I realize you men must be tired, but I need you to meet with Lieutenant Matthews, Army Intelligence. Anything you've seen could come in damn handy."


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: I know in combat situations, you're not, at least to my knowledge, salute officers in the field. Is this in place at this time?


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 26, 2005)

When Capt. Sinclair comes by, Caesar straitens his stance a bit. After he has had his say, Yes sir. Where can we find Lt. Matthews sir?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 26, 2005)

Bear keeps quiet unless directly questioned, then tells things exactly as they happened.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: I'm leaving for my in-laws soon. I won't be back until Tuesday afternoon/evening. Caesar will be a good grunt.


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 26, 2005)

Seeing nothing that Odie can act on other than orders, he's going to follow the lead.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 26, 2005)

Wednesday

"News as it happens"

The Israeli pilots are shown being lynched on live television throughout the day by mobs of Iranian citizens screaming for blood. 

Several major news stories break during the day. A British reporter conducting interviews at the American airbase learns of the frantic requests for clearance to fire and acquires the tapes from flight control personnel. Soon major British, American and Middle Eastern news outlets are playing the tapes.

Iran releases radar footage to Middle Eastern news sources showing the American fighters flanking the Israeli fighters and peeling off as the planes enter Iranian airspace. This maneuver is described as an “honor guard” of American fighters. 

Throughout the Middle East crowds take to the streets demanding action. Throughout the Middle East and North African American embassies are attacked. Footage of American Marines firing into crowds attempting to crash through the gates of embassies run on all major news outlets throughout the day.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 28, 2005)

New Orders

Late Night, Wednesday, October 2010

Captain Fitzgerald stands before an assembly of soldiers, including the group.

Things don't seem to be calming down, so the CIC thinks we should be ready in case some folks get jumpy. We want some firepower on the border in addition to the electronic frontier.

You men are going to be that firepower.

We're outfitting every Bradley we can spare with TOWs to patrol the border. If some scattered elements of mad as hell locals or your friendly neighborhood terrorist cell attempts to come across the border, blow it the hell up. 

If something more organized comes across, and intel seems to think that's a possibility, we're setting up rally points all along the Tigris so head for one of the main cities along the river: Mosul, Samarra, Baghdad or Al Basra. 

Now go mount up.

Dismissed.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 28, 2005)

Bear helps the technicians load up the Bradley with gear, making certain he doubles the normal amount of drinking water they carry. "Ready to rock when you are, Sarge."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

Padaric assists in the combat loading of the bradley.


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Odie helps with the "grunt" work, making sure anything electronic gets stored especially well


----------



## Masada (Aug 30, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

"Come on guys, now is the time requistion anything we're going to need.  So far we've been janitors.  Now we're janitors that may have to blow something up.

JJ is going to see about getting some regular frag grenades, additional boxes of ammo for M162A, First Aid kits, claymores, plenty of rations, and chem suits.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 30, 2005)

"Hmmm. Those claymores and grenades aren't a bad idea, Sarge. Could help a bunch if we need to set up a peremiter or flush out some Haji's from a house or two."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

Padraic, heads over and grabs a few cases of MREs and a box of saran wrap.  Than he grabs several WP gernades.  He gets a case of chem lights, some 550 cord than burns the end and 100mph tape.  He refills his lighter and lastly, he grabs a few dime store novels to keep the boredom away.

Padraic gets some black paint and on the side, he paints the name "Blood & Guts II"


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 30, 2005)

"Brushfire"

Thursday, October 2010

For several hours the border seems quiet. Perhaps the fears of your superiors were just the result of an overabundance of caution.

Then suddenly the electronic frontier begins to pick up contacts.

Before long the situation becomes clear and its not something that will be handled by a few hundred Bradleys and tanks patrolling the border: 

First air strikes from the Iranian air force begin raining fire down on your positions. These are met immediately by aircraft from the Air Force, Army and Navy. The sky is lit up with one of the largest air engagement any of you have ever seen. 

On the ground over a million men approach, led by the Iranian Revolutionary Guard elite units.


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "Come on guys, now is the time requistion anything we're going to need.  So far we've been janitors.  Now we're janitors that may have to blow something up.
> 
> JJ is going to see about getting some regular frag grenades, additional boxes of ammo for M162A, First Aid kits, claymores, plenty of rations, and chem suits.




Odie will see about picking up some explosion demolitions kits.


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 30, 2005)

oops


----------



## uraniumdragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> "Brushfire"
> 
> On the ground over a million men approach, led by the Iranian Revolutionary Guard elite units.




Odie shakes his head. "Well, this is going to be fun." He gets on the landsat and starts scanning for incoming units.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 31, 2005)

Doc oversaw the transfer of his patient to the hospital staff on their return from the field. Later, seeing the televised coverage of the deaths of captured pilots, the medic appreciated what a near thing the rescue had been.

The rapidly degenerating situation, and the vague orders to “hold the line,” gave Meadows neither comfort nor confidence. He dashed off a quick note to his wife before making sure that his own gear was restocked as well as the first aid kits of the other men on the team.

Bouncing along in the Bradley, the strikes of the Iranian jets, and the countermeasures of the American forces, signaled that whatever fragile peace might have taken hold in the region would be shattered for a generation. The larger picture faded quickly as the more immediate situation moves to the foreground: the spectre of hundreds of thousands of Iranian soldiers closing fast.

“Where are we headed, sarge?” he asks


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 31, 2005)

"I think we need to decide if we are going to stay put and build up a defensive position, or take advantage of our mobility and keep going. If we can take the time to get the Bradley in a hull-down position, it'll keep our firepower available and help protect the APC against som incoming fire. We can make good use of the claymores and grenades, as well."


----------



## Masada (Aug 31, 2005)

Where are our forces?  Are we in the middle of a group or solo?  We're doomed out in the open with no cover and no support.  I'd recommend we form up with other units.  We have rally points at Mosul, Samarra, Baghdad or Al Basra.  Lets haul buttocks for the closest.

"Flanking speed, Mr. Paddy! Flanking Speed!" Doing his best pirate accent.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 31, 2005)

"Aye Aye Sargent Blood."

OOC:  Are we alone like a picket or are there line units behind us/next to us?  Basic tactics deem you would have created a small defenisive position (mines/berms-hull down)  than when pushed you retreat a few KM back into another defensive postion.  This pull back is a leapfrog as you bypass another unit set behind you.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 1, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> On the ground over a million men approach, led by the Iranian Revolutionary Guard elite units.



Caesar sees this in the scope and whispers under his breath, Mein Gott in Himmel.

More loudly, Uh, Sarge? Do we have orders to engange one million men?


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 2, 2005)

As you begin to fall back through the Iraqi lines, you notice other Bradleys on the picket doing the same. You also see the Iraqi army moving forward to engage. 

The official order to fall back comes a few seconds later, with orders for your vehicle to proceed to Baghdad and prepare to engage.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 2, 2005)

Caesar begins to make sure his armor is on properly and his weapon is loaded and safed. This is going to be _interesting_, and even more so in a bit longer.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

Padraic finds the map and cooly asks, [intercom] "Sargent what is the 1st checkpoint?  Do you have the location of the next fuel stop?"

OOC: FYI I will be offline till Tuesday


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 2, 2005)

Bear is ready to go. He takes some time to carefully go over all the gear in the Bradley before combat.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 6, 2005)

Outside of Baghdad (sorry for the delay- I figured with the holiday it was best to wait)

Your unit has been assigned to patrol the perimeter of this great city which sits on either back of the might Tigris river. Reports of bloody combat between the Iraqi and Iranian armies have been coming to you for hours but so far the only American involvement has been from air units, who have swept the skies of Iranian fighters and begun to pound mercilessly on the advancing ground forces. 

It's night, and you are on the outskirts of the city. 

What's your patrol plan, are you all in the Bradley, allowing the men at the periscopes to be the unit's eyes, or are you out of the Bradley on foot as well?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

Padraic being the driver will be exempt from guard duty as if there is a night movement he needs to stay awake.  He will also not sleep in the vehicle but ten yards off on the ground.  If no light is coming from the track, he will have the driver hatch open so he can jump in.  The helmet & commo gear attached to it are resting just out side the hatch so he can quickly put it on as he climbs in.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 7, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> What's your patrol plan, are you all in the Bradley, allowing the men at the periscopes to be the unit's eyes, or are you out of the Bradley on foot as well?



OOC: What's the SOP for this sort of thing?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2005)

Bear sits atop the Bradley, choking down yet another MRE. "Beef freakin' Stroganoff. I hate this crap. Someone want to trade me for some Spaghetti and Meatballs?"

The question is rhetorical, and anybody who takes up his offer will be officially branded as a drug user by the gruff soldier.

He lets out a sigh and slips his NVG's onto the mount on his helmet, flipping them down to light up his view of the area. "I'll take first watch, if you like, Sarge."

ooc: Can we get a description of the area? Thanks, Chuck.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: Can we get a description of the area? Thanks, Chuck.




http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/iraq/images/baghdad.jpg

You are patrolling in the area of the bridge (the white line) over the Tigris near the Nahr Diyala. The area is wet, with some minor streams running through it. The banks of the Nahr Diyala are cultivated with fruit orchards.

Your main objective is to protect the bridge over the Tigris and the major road into Baghdad connected to it.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/iraq/images/baghdad_nima_2003.jpg

Chuck


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 8, 2005)

Meadows listens to Bear complain about the MRE, waiting for him to finish about three-quarters of his meal. “You can eat that stuff if you want to, but don’t get hit in the belly if you do. Sepsis – really fierce, hard to treat. Something in the beef, they say.” He takes a pull from his canteen. “If it is beef. Army food – you never know.”

Meadows does his best to hide a grin as he prepares to bed down. “Make sure you’re using your mosquito repellant,” he says to the unit at large.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Padraic, silently eats his meal listening to the older guys.


----------



## Masada (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Jackson spends most of his time near the Bradley, if not in it.  However, he does try to spend a couple of hours creeping around scouting around a mile or two (hidden, of course).

ooc: sorry for the long delay... been busy.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

OOC: I am offline untill Monday.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 10, 2005)

OoC: Have we seen many Iraqis in our present area? How far are we from the closest settlement?


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 11, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> OoC: Have we seen many Iraqis in our present area? How far are we from the closest settlement?




Sorry for the delay, sometimes work grabs me by the throat and pummels me. 

You are seeing a fair amount of activity. People know there's the possibility of attack and a lot of folks have left the city for points west, near the Syrian or Saudi border if they have relatives they can go to. So the city is less crowded than usual but the bridge you are protecting is technically within the Baghdad city limits, so there is some traffic during the day.

A curfew has been imposed at night, which is your main patrol time.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 11, 2005)

Nighttime Encounter

And speaking of night... 

On your second night patrolling, Chicken Legs spots some movement near the bridge (refer to the map below- you guys are patrolling in the triangle made up of the upper Tigris branch, the Nahr Diyala and the bridge over the Tigris.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/iraq/images/baghdad.jpg


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 12, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> On your second night patrolling, Chicken Legs spots some movement near the bridge



OOC: Which side of the bridge (east/west)? How near is near? Do we have any idea of what is causing (just people, equipment, or a combo of both) the movement and numbers involved?


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 12, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> OOC: Which side of the bridge (east/west)? How near is near? Do we have any idea of what is causing (just people, equipment, or a combo of both) the movement and numbers involved?




East side of the bridge- the movement was people on foot- no idea on numbers.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

OOC: Not sure who this is addressed to:  Is the patrolling done inside or out the vehicle?

Padraic is button down in the drivers seat idling and ready to move where ever he is told to drive to.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 12, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Vigilance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*bump*


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 12, 2005)

Id honestly rather not answer this question (which is why I ignored it the first time lol). 

I think you guys should do what you think you should in situations like this.

In the vehicle means safer and more cover for the team.

Out of the vehicle means more eyes and ears able to see potential hazards.

Choice is yours.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

OOC: Being infantry it would seem that I and the Sgt would be in the vehicle, everyone else is outside and to the vehicles front.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 13, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Id honestly rather not answer this question (which is why I ignored it the first time lol).



OOC: Oh. The reason I was asking was because I'm not a military person. I was trying to determine what the training my character has had would've led him to believe. Should I roll a Knowledge (Tactics) roll?


----------



## Masada (Sep 13, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Chicken Legs radios in the activity.

"People on foot near the bridge.  If I was back home I'd say it was bums.  But here I'd say bums with bombs here to blow up my bridge.  I'm going to creep up closer.  Be ready to gun the engine and rescue me if it turns out to be very well armed bums with bombs."

Jackson tries to get within 200'.  Any one with stealth is welcome to exit the tank and move in closer.  The tank itself (I think) would make too much noise and scare the group off.  But of course it's a great fallback if it goes south.  Jackson stays low moving in at half speed or less.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Padraic, turns the vehicle so that if necessary he can charge toward his comrades.  He turns on the IR lights so that those with NVGs can clearly see the area.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 13, 2005)

As Jackson approaches he sees 8 men placing something at the base of one of the bridge columns.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 13, 2005)

Bear stays close to the sergeant. Spotting the people at the bridge, he opens up a comm channel. 

<com> Sergeant, actiity spotted at the base of the bridge. Appears they are placing explosives. Please advise.</com>

He drops to a knee and aims his M-4 at the activity, ready to fire at Jackson's command.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

OOC: What is the range from the Bridge to the Vehicle......Does the M2 have a big search light?


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 13, 2005)

Caesar stayed with the track, as his sneaking ability, is non-existant. Hearing people laying explosives on the bridge, he preps his rifle, ready for the order to engage.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: What is the range from the Bridge to the Vehicle......Does the M2 have a big search light?




My description of the Bradley doesn't say. Im going to say yes because it would make boatloads of sense.


----------



## Masada (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Seeing the men he squints and tries to make out exactly what is being placed--using the night vision gear if necessary.  

(Thinking)... ah ho... doing a little night maintenance fellas?  Just what are you doing?  I'd hate to start removing your brain pans as you were doing some crazy arab bridge blessing... But these are tense days...

Jackson signals to hold fire.

You've got 2 minutes my fine arab friends to show me you're not planting a bomb or I'm gonna shoot ya.

Jackson takes sight on farthest back arab.

ooc: He'll order fire at will as soon as he can confirm explosives or in 2 minutes.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Seeing that Jackson means to wait for a bit before opening fire, Bear takes a moment to load his M203 with a frag and calculates the angle needed to pop it right in the middle of their little gathering.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 14, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> Seeing the men he squints and tries to make out exactly what is being placed--using the night vision gear if necessary.
> 
> (Thinking)... ah ho... doing a little night maintenance fellas?  Just what are you doing?  I'd hate to start removing your brain pans as you were doing some crazy arab bridge blessing... But these are tense days...
> 
> ...





As Jackson watches he sees one man seperate himself from the group, running a spool of wire to a previously unnoticed object at the base of one of the bridge's other suppot columns.


----------



## Masada (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Oopsie... bad Iraqi... no doughnut

Jackson quietly signals the team.

"Explosives confirmed. Targets are hostile. Small arms fire only, don't hit the shiny boxes."

JJ aims for the wire spooler and begins firing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Putting an IR lens over the spotlight, Padraic turns on the powerful search light illuminating the area so it looks like daylight for those with NVG.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

As Jackson's weapon fires, Bear's finger is already headed to the trigger of the M4. _I'd better hold off on using the grenage launcher,_ he thinks. _Don't want to risk setting off an explosion if Jackson thinks there's a threat._ Aiming at the group rather than an individual, he fires off a long burst of bullets at the area.

ooc: Autofire, affecting a 10x10 area. Attacks with a +4 attack bonus before adjustment for range, doing 2d8 damage to those who miss the reflex save at DC 15.

Current ammo: 

M4- 20/30/30/30/30/30/30
M203- 10
USP- 15/15/15/15
Hand Grenades- 3 frag, 1 smoke


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 14, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> JJ aims for the wire spooler and begins firing.




The night erupts as the first shot is fired. The Iraqi spooling the wire rises up off the ground, spinning like a marionette who's strings have been cut before falling to the ground in a wet heap.



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Putting an IR lens over the spotlight, Padraic turns on the powerful search light illuminating the area so it looks like daylight for those with NVG.




As the first shot rings out, the area is bathed in a sickly green light. Through your NVG you can see the terrorists fumbling for their weapons in the dark, tracking for the source of the shots by hearing.



			
				bobitron said:
			
		

> As Jackson's weapon fires, Bear's finger is already headed to the trigger of the M4. I'd better hold off on using the grenage launcher, he thinks. Don't want to risk setting off an explosion if Jackson thinks there's a threat. Aiming at the group rather than an individual, he fires off a long burst of bullets at the area.




A weak straggle of fire bursts from the group as several are cut down in a hail of fire. The rest, now realizing that there are several attackers and that the night provides them no cover, move behind the pillar where they planted the latest bomb, using the concrete and explosives as a cover.

Shots ring out ineffectually in the darkness (though one comes disturbingly close to JJ), the terrorists attempting to find targets by sound alone, and failing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC I assume there is no one who can call in to HQ and the bridge has a name.

Padraic, uses the vehicle's radio to call into HQ. [radio]"This is Victor 45...we have several enemy attempting to blow the mohammand rekr bridge.  We have engaged them with gunfire.  Enemy causulties are confirmed, no friendlies have been hit.  Request assistance to apprehend the enemy and medical assistance."


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Bear opens up coms with the team. [radio]Keep fire on 'em, I'm going to attempt to flank them to get a better angle of fire.[/radio]

ooc: Move as much as needed to get a better shot on the targets behind the pillar. Run if possible to get the bonus to AC. If I can get to a better position in a single move, keep up the autofire on the would-be demolitions crew.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 14, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Bear opens up coms with the team. [radio]Keep fire on 'em, I'm going to attempt to flank them to get a better angle of fire.[/radio]
> 
> ooc: Move as much as needed to get a better shot on the targets behind the pillar. Run if possible to get the bonus to AC. If I can get to a better position in a single move, keep up the autofire on the would-be demolitions crew.




While sprinting for a better position, Bear takes a shot in the thigh (15 HP damage) from a terrorist who heard a boot scuff and got very lucky. 

Despite the pain and the wet heat from your thigh, adrenalin keeps you on your feet through the rest of your move.

In your NVG you see the terrorists signal to one another. Of the 5 who made it behind the pillar, three retreat while two charge the position where Bear was when he was hit.

(The terrorists are 30 feet in front of Bear, 3 moving directly away, three heading for a position about 20 feet to his Left).


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Bear lets out a groan when the bullet hits, stumbling a little but keeping on his feet. His eyes swing towards the bridge and he notes the two men moving towards him, now in the open. Scanning the immediate area for cover, he finds a good spot and raises his rifle again.

ooc: Autofire again after finding whatever cover is around, attempting to hit the two moving towards his old position. Two, right? You mentioned two in your description and three in your ooc comments.


----------



## Masada (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

JJ holds ground through the return fire.

Oh so you think you get to shoot back.  My dick is bigger than your dick, friends.

JJ stays prone an speaks in to the comm, "Paddy, move that wagon to the same flank as Bear and give 'em some music from the machine gun.

I need one more of you mooks to get out of the truck and lay surpression fire on the bridge with me while Paddy moves."

JJ then belly crawls to a new position while maintaining stealth.  After moving 10' to the left he sights on the bridge to shoot any parts exposed.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 15, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "Explosives confirmed. Targets are hostile. Small arms fire only, don't hit the shiny boxes."



Caesar immediately hops to it and begins sprinting away from the track towards the terrorists. Firing as opportunities present themselves.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC:  Who is in the track with me....or who can fire the M2's guns?  Being a driver I can not do both.


----------



## Masada (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: If I'm picturing this correctly it puts JJ and Caesar laying down suppression, Bear moving for a flank and hopefully, Paddy moving the Bradley to support Bear.  If the terrain is accommodating, then that should set up a nice cross-fire.

I think Odie is still in the Bradley.

Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

ooc: Sounds correct to me. Bear has taken a hit, but he'll be okay for a while.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 15, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Bear lets out a groan when the bullet hits, stumbling a little but keeping on his feet. His eyes swing towards the bridge and he notes the two men moving towards him, now in the open. Scanning the immediate area for cover, he finds a good spot and raises his rifle again.
> 
> ooc: Autofire again after finding whatever cover is around, attempting to hit the two moving towards his old position. Two, right? You mentioned two in your description and three in your ooc comments.




Correct. There eight terrorists in the original group by the pillar.

Then one broke off laying cable and JJ nailed him. 

Bear shot the group and two more went down.

The remaining 5 hid behind the pillar and as Bear attempted to outflank them one got off a lucky shot and tagged him.

Of those 5, two are moving toward where Bear was when shot while three attempt to retreat.

Chuck


----------



## Masada (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

JJ settles to his new position and sights on one of the 2 exposed men running for Bear.

And tho I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil...

*blamo*

Why do I always think of that movie when I'm shooting people? whatever.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 15, 2005)

Peering through his night vision Doc sees Bear stumble. Jump bag clipped to his vest, he moves to offer assistance. If Doc can run to Bear's position in one round, he will – if not, he’ll move defensively to increase his Defense score. Either way he drops prone on reaching Bear’s position. Once Doc is there, he’ll take 10 to Treat Injury.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

If no one fires the M2's guns, Padraic will drive to bear to give him shelter.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 16, 2005)

Shots from JJ, Bear and Caesar cut the advancing terrorists down in a hail of bullets. As Pedraic moves the Bradley forward the terrorists can be seen retreating in the green glow of the NVG spotlight.

Doc sprints forward and binds the wound on Bear's leg (OOC Heals 5 HP).

The night suddenly seems filled with a deafening silence.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 17, 2005)

As the terrorists sprint away, Caesar goes to see what 'present' they left on the pylon. He moves slowly, not want to trip any booby traps or step into an ambush.


----------



## Masada (Sep 17, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

Jackson watches Caesar advance through the lens of the rifle sight.

Crazy jarhead going to get his ass blown up.

JJ moves to another angle and keeps an eye on Caesar to provide him with all the cover he may need.  While moving he's mulling over options.

"Hey there Doc see if we have any surviving prisoners."


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 18, 2005)

*Doc Meadows*

“Right, sarge,” the medic replies. He moves out, M4 at the ready, picking his way carefully toward the downed men. Ready action: drop prone (free action) and fire (attack action) if any of the wounded enemy attempt to attack as Doc approaches.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Padraic, tries to give Caesar full light and if possible doc as well. Therefore the M2 is pivioting as doc is walking around the place.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 19, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> As the terrorists sprint away, Caesar goes to see what 'present' they left on the pylon. He moves slowly, not want to trip any booby traps or step into an ambush.




You see 4 large, though not overly sophisticated bombs on the pylons. Three are connected to one another (the fourth was being connected when you guys crashed the party).

However three seem to be live and hooked up to a simple yet effective cell-phone detonator. When someone calls the cell phone- BOOM!

Chuck


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 19, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Right, sarge,” the medic replies. He moves out, M4 at the ready, picking his way carefully toward the downed men. Ready action: drop prone (free action) and fire (attack action) if any of the wounded enemy attempt to attack as Doc approaches.




One of the terrorists is alive, four are DOA. The living terrorist is not in any shape to offer resistance, or even notice your approach (OOC he's at Negative HP).

Chuck


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 19, 2005)

Over the radio, Sarge, there's a cellphone activated bomb here on the pylon. We need a bomb squad here PDQ.

ooc: I don't have ranks in demolitions; would my Craft (electronics) work here?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

OOC I assume there is no one who can call in to HQ and the bridge has a name.

Padraic, uses the vehicle's radio to call into HQ. [radio]"This is Victor 45...we have a cellphone activated bomb attached to a pylon on the mohammand rekr bridge.  Request assistance to deactivate the bomb over......"[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 19, 2005)

Meadows hurriedly keys down the mic button of his packset “Get that light off me! You’re blinding me and making me a target!” he says firmly.

Allowing his eyes to readjust to the darkness, he carefully picks his way from body to body. Finding one of the attackers to be alive, he deftly dresses the man’s wounds and manages for shock. Satisfied that the man is stable for the moment, Meadows radios the sergeant. “Sarge, I’ve got four KIA and one WIA. Advise?”


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 19, 2005)

Beah notes Doc moving up and follows him to provide a bit of security, reloading as he runs. Scanning the area under the bridge near the pylons, he watches for motion as the Doc stabilizes the suspect. Once he finishes his work, Bear tosses Meadows a pair of zip ties. "Secure that man, Meadows. Shot up or not, he's a prisoner." 

He opens a comm to the group. "No movement I can see. Area looks clear. Should I approach the explosives and attempt to disarm?"

ooc: Bear has a +7 in Demolitions and Disable, so he can help out with the explosive.

Current ammo: 

M4- 30/30/30/30/30/30/10
M203- 10
USP- 15/15/15/15
Hand Grenades- 3 frag, 1 smoke


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Meadows hurriedly keys down the mic button of his packset “Get that light off me! You’re blinding me and making me a target!” he says firmly.
> 
> Allowing his eyes to readjust to the darkness, he carefully picks his way from body to body. Finding one of the attackers to be alive, he deftly dresses the man’s wounds and manages for shock. Satisfied that the man is stable for the moment, Meadows radios the sergeant. “Sarge, I’ve got four KIA and one WIA. Advise?”




OOC: this is not white visible light, but invisible IR light.  You can not see it unless you have a way to see this spectrum which is what night vision googles help you to do.

Wearing the googles and flipping them on and off will not affect your night vision so there is no need to 'adjust'.


----------



## Masada (Sep 20, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

JJ listens to all the radio chatter.

"Doc, try to save that last man.  I'll see if i can spot the guy that got away.  I don't know dick about cellphone bombs, but can't you just take the damn battery out?"

Jackson looks cautiously over the rise of the bridge.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Hearing Sgt Jackson and rembereing Doc's words about not needing the extra light, Padraic rotates the M2 so that more light can sent to assist Sgt Jackson.  Padraic also scans the land looking for the fleeing enemy.

Spot +5


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "  I don't know dick about cellphone bombs, but can't you just take the damn battery out?"




Bear replies by radio. "Not so simple, Sarge. I'll have to take a look to determine what needs to be done. Can't tell from here, though, that's for sure. Should we wait for a disposal team and risk that they might have time to blow the bridge, or should I move in?"


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 21, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Over the radio, Sarge, there's a cellphone activated bomb here on the pylon. We need a bomb squad here PDQ.
> 
> ooc: I don't have ranks in demolitions; would my Craft (electronics) work here?




Craft (electronics) would help you BUILD one. Due to the oddity of the skill system though, you need Disable Device to take one apart someone else built 

Chuck


----------



## Masada (Sep 21, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

JJ keeps sweeping for the last Iraqi while talking in to the radio.

"Jesus H. Christ!  It's going to take a bomb squad 30 minutes to get here and by that time we'll still be shaking the mortar dust out of our clothes.  Radio it in and report we got a situation here.

Now cellphones gotta have signal to work and they drop calls all the time.  Do we got an empty metal box somewhere.  I can cup my hands around my phone and drop its signal 50%.  Maybe we can cut off signal from the phone without mucking around with the wiring.

Can you rig something like that Caesar?

Everyone else stay back and under cover.  I'll sit on the goddamned phone if I have to.  Plus I doubt these guys had the smarts to make this thing too much of a booby-trap.  But then I'm not excited about betting my life on that."


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 22, 2005)

“Roger that, sarge,” Meadows replies. He takes the flex-cuffs from Bear and carefully snugs them around the wounded man’s wrists, keeping clear of the IV port. Gripping the IV bag in his teeth, Meadows slides his arms under the patient’s and drags him back to the Bradley.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 22, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> Now cellphones gotta have signal to work and they drop calls all the time.  Do we got an empty metal box somewhere.  I can cup my hands around my phone and drop its signal 50%.  Maybe we can cut off signal from the phone without mucking around with the wiring.
> 
> Can you rig something like that Caesar?



OOC to Vig - is this something Caesar could do?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Roger that, sarge,” Meadows replies. He takes the flex-cuffs from Bear and carefully snugs them around the wounded man’s wrists, keeping clear of the IV port. Gripping the IV bag in his teeth, Meadows slides his arms under the patient’s and drags him back to the Bradley.





Negative there Doc, that is a bad idea bring him aboard here.  We have assistance coming, he can wait for that.

OOC: I will be offline until monday, please use the PC as you see fit.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 23, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> OOC to Vig - is this something Caesar could do?




You could probably empty some ammo boxes in the Bradley.

Where are you guys and the Bradley in relation to the bridge? Are you still where you were during the firefight, more or less?

Chuck


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 23, 2005)

Meadows drags the wounded man to within a few meters of the Bradley before he stops, then kneels down beside him. Taking the IV bag in one hand, he wipes his brow with his sleeve and keys the mic again. “Sarge, I can’t keep moving this guy around. Do you want him loaded or not?”

The medic checks the patient’s dressings and IV port while waiting for a reply.

Meadows is about five meters from wherever the AFV is stopped.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 23, 2005)

Bear moves closer to the pillar with short, cautious steps, aiming his M4 in a sweeping motion. "Still looks clear, Sarge. Should I move in to the explosives? I'm no disposal expert, but I think I might be able to pull it off."

ooc: Bear is moving toward the explosives, maybe 50 yards from the pillar.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Padraic, is waiting to hear the Sgts comments.


----------



## Masada (Sep 28, 2005)

*Sgt Jackson*

JJ curses quietly.  Farging slippery arab... you got lucky this time.

He pulls back down in to cover.  That bridge is trouble.  He opens the mic on the comm unit.

"If Paddy doesn't want the bugger in his tank, well then he doesn't go in the tank.  Leave him on the ground for assistance.  Caesar, rig that damn box.  Barring that, jam the damn signal."

Jackson scrambles down to the cell phone in question.  "Every one clear the bridge area.  No one within 100 feet except me and Caesar."

He leans down to examine the cell phone.

If it looks simple, like a single set of wires directly connected to a detonator.  He'll give Augustus a few minutes to jam the signal.  But if that can't be accomplished then If it doesn't look complex then JJ bites the bullet and pulls the battery--figuring the crew didn't have time to set booby traps.  If the setup looks more complex, like a phone connected to a "thing" connected to a separate detonator, then he backs off for the bomb squad.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 28, 2005)

Masada said:
			
		

> "Caesar, rig that damn box.  Barring that, jam the damn signal."



Roger that Sarge. I'm going to need some empty ammo boxes to try and jam the signal.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 28, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Roger that Sarge. I'm going to need some empty ammo boxes to try and jam the signal.





"Do you need any additional power?  I can bring the tracks batteries to bear.  I am not sure what you are doing, so let me know if I can help."


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 28, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Do you need any additional power?  I can bring the tracks batteries to bear.  I am not sure what you are doing, so let me know if I can help."



Nope, just some empty ammo boxes. Hopefully, I can enclose this beastie so that it won't receive any signal. Barring that, someone who's more familiar with these things will need to do the actual dismantling.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

"I guess that's me." Bear takes out his multi-tool and waits for the primitive shielding to get in place. "I have my doubts about the effectiveness of that, though," he says, looking at the ammo cans dubiously.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

Hearing the chatter, Padraic pictures what the scene looks like and covers his mouth piece as he chuckles.


----------



## Masada (Oct 7, 2005)

OOC: Slammed at work and home.  Two major Sprint launch initiative due in Oct/Nov plus 2 kid birthdays and 3 extended family birthdays.  I'm hamstrung on posting time.  I'll be spotty for a week or two.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 8, 2005)

“If Paddy doesn't want the bugger in his tank, well then he doesn't go in the tank.  Leave him on the ground for assistance.”

“Copy, sarge.” Doc shakes his head – _too much confusion_. 

The medic listens to the chatter about the explosive device and watches the area around the small contingent, checking on his patient from time to time.

OoC: Are there any materials (rocks, _&c._) that could be used to make a hasty protective barrier?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 11, 2005)

OOC: What are we waiting for?


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 17, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: What are we waiting for?



Good question.


----------

